# Vintage Zenith Defy



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

View Advert


*Vintage Zenith Defy*

I am looking to buy a vintage Zenith Defy Automatic 2552/62pc preferably on a Gay Freres bracelet but the bracelet is not essential. Price depends on condition. I have a UK address, I would prefer to pay via PayPal.

Also I will consider other vintage Zenith watches.

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

martinzx



*Date*

23/03/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£350.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

